

The blogger that bought 1 M usernames for 5$? FB called him and said: shhh  - whiteboardmag
http://www.whiteboardmag.com/facebook-to-blogger-shh-dont-tell-anyone-you-bought-1-million-usernames/

======
nkurz
Hello --

Responding here as your latest post is indeed dead:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4737582> I'm not an editor, but might be
able to offer some insight.

Most likely, it's not your site that is banned, but your account: you've
probably been "hell banned". This is probably statistical rather than
personal. 20 posts, all to the same site, with few upvotes definitely fits the
pattern of a spammer. It's also possible that the post I'm responding was
flagged by users: unlike the interviews (which are great), this one is weak
and could legitimately be considered "blog spam".

Your recourse is to contact pg or someone else prominent in HN by another
channel (email, most likely) and ask them to consider your case.
Alternatively, unless your site has also been banned, it may be easiest to
start again with a new account.

Personally, I think you're skirting at the edge of the rules. While much of
the content you are posting is high quality, it's not clear that you are
posting it because of that. As it's your own site, you certainly have a self-
interest in promoting it. While not explicitly forbidden, it's definitely
frowned upon to use HN for PR.

But I really do appreciate that you are not using puppet accounts to do so,
and presume your intent is true. I've just reposted your Wing Sail article so
you can check if the problem is with your domain, or with your account. Also
because it's a good article, and deserves some attention:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4737760>

Good luck!

~~~
whiteboardmag
Hi, thanks for your answer. Yes, after reading the Rules again it became clear
to me that spotted posts are frowned upon here. I also received an e-mail from
someone at HN. So the good news is, we're talking :)

